# net.eth0 restart (no prompt)

## Joseph_sys

When I do "net.eth0 restart" it does not return to command prompt, I have to hit enter (after all services are started) to see the prompt.

----------

## krinn

because it run in background, the prompt is in fact given back as soon as you hit enter, and next to that you will see text that will appears later, hence the "it seems i don't get prompt back" effect.

you will get same effect with anything running in background and outputing text while running.

```
ls /usr &
```

----------

